# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  به اشتراک گذاشتن adsl در یک شبکه داخلی

## once4ever

سلام
(اول اینکه گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم)
یه adsl account دارم و میخوام با یه کامپیوتر دیگه به اشتراک بذارم با شبکه داخلی.
1. طریقه  شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر(win xp) با کابل lan و switch 
2. به اشتراک گذاشتن adsl توسط کامپیوتر سرور برای تمام کامپیوترهای متصل به شبکه
هرکس میتونه لطفا کامل توضیح بده
_ کامپیوتر سرور مستقیم با usb وصل اینترنت هست
_ نوع ip و gateway و سایر موارد روی سرور و کلاینت

----------


## saharv

1- برای شبکه کردن دو تا سیستم به یک کابل کراس و دو تا کارت شبکه نیاز دارید. بعد با استفاده از ویزاردهای ویندوز میتوانید یک شبکه workgroup راه اندازی کنید.

2- برای share کردن adsl: اگر می خواهید از امکانات ویندوز استفاده کنید properties کانکشن adsl رو باز کنید، تب  advanced رو باز کنید و چک باکس allow other network users to connect...  رو تیک بزنید. بعد  gateway هر سیستمی را که می خواهید اینترنت داشته باشد برابر ای پی آدرس سرور اینترنت قرار دهید.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید:
[http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=37093

----------


## Identifier

> سلام
> (اول اینکه گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم)
> یه adsl account دارم و میخوام با یه کامپیوتر دیگه به اشتراک بذارم با شبکه داخلی.
> 1. طریقه شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر(win xp) با کابل lan و switch 
> 2. به اشتراک گذاشتن adsl توسط کامپیوتر سرور برای تمام کامپیوترهای متصل به شبکه
> هرکس میتونه لطفا کامل توضیح بده
> _ کامپیوتر سرور مستقیم با usb وصل اینترنت هست
> _ نوع ip و gateway و سایر موارد روی سرور و کلاینت


شما برای انجام مواردی که نیاز دارید یک سری مراحل را بایستی به صورت مرحله به مرحله انجام دهید.

1- برقرار کردن ارتباط کابلی بین کامپیوتر ها و سوئیچ که نحوه کابل کشی بر میگره به یک سری موارد از جمله میزان هزینه - مسافت - ساختار شبکه و موواردی که ممکن است به محیط از نظر ساختاری برای ما بوجود آورد 

  1-1 نهوه پرچ کردن کابل های شبکه دقت کنید این مورد ظاهرا چندان مهم نیست ولی بارها مشاهده شده که اشکلات ناشی از Cabeling شبکه های زیادی را مختل کرده
  1-2 استفاده از کابل و تجهیزات مناسب

2- پس از اینکه ارتباط برقرار شد و LED های سوئیچ و کامپیوتر ها روشن بود نیاز داریم که از سالم بودن سیستم عامل اطمینان پیدا کنیم و جهت جلوگیری از خراب شدن آن از antivirus های به روز استفاده کنیم

3- پس از مراحل فوق نوبت میرسه به تنظیمات کلاینت ها به منظوز استفاده از اینترنت شما بایستی از کلاینت اول شروع کنید و IP اونها را به شکل زیر تعریف کنید (از طریق کنترل پنل - Network Connection - Local Area Network - Properties -Internet Protocol -Properties)

client 1
ip address 192.168.0.2
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6

client 2
ip address 192.168.0.3
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6 
client 3
ip address 192.168.0.4
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6

client N
ip address 192.168.0.*N*
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6
4- مراحل تنظیمات کلاینت ها به پایان رسید و نوبت به تنظیم سرور میباشد شما ابتدا کانکشنی که به واسطه اون به مرکز ADSL وصل میشید رو باز کنید و Properties بگیرید بعد در قسمت Advanced و گزینه  allow network users to connect trought this computer's Internet Connection  رو فعال کنید 

از روی کلاینت ها اینترنت را تست کنید 

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## once4ever

ممنون از توضیحات
من یک کلاینت دارم که تنظیم کردم:client 1
ip address 192.168.0.2
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6

وبا کابل شبکه به سویچ (درگاه 2) وصل هست که پیغام connected میده.

دستگاه سرورهم به سویچ وصل هست (درگاه 1) و ip: 192.168.0.1 و mask: 255.255.255.0 تنظیم کردم (موارد دیگه نباید ست بشه؟)
و هردو بانامهای مختلف و یک workgroup هستند.

ولی هنوز شبکه نشدند؟! یعنی وقتی view workgroup computers رو میزنم پیغام خطا میده.
حتی میتونم ازروی دستگاه کلاینت ip کلاینت رو بازکنم ولی از همون دستگاه نمیتونم آدرس file://192.168.0.1 (سرور) باز کنم وبالعکس. چرا؟

----------


## Identifier

شما ابتدا با دستور PIng از درستی ارتباط مطمئن شوید به شکل زیر
ping 192.168.0.2  
از روی سرور در command Prompt این دستور را اجرا کنید
اگر ارتباط برقرار بود مشکل شما در تنظیمات نرم افزاری است
موفق باشید

----------


## DataMaster

سلام
من توی کافی نت تمام سیستمها اینترنت دارن اما من از مودم با پورت شبکه استفاده میکنم یعنی سرور ندارم
بنا به دلایلی مجبورم روی یکی از سیستمها از ویندوز ME استفاده کنم اما نمی تونم اینترنت رو برای اون راه بندازم
لطف کنید من رو بیشتر راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## once4ever

من کامپیوترام شبکه شدند ولی نمیتونو adsl رو بهشون بدم
چیکار کنم؟



> Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
> Alternative dns 4.2.2.6


اینارو امتحان کردم
آیا نباید توسرور اینارو تعریف کنم؟
این dns ها از کجا اومدند؟

----------


## once4ever

من برنامه نمیخوام (اونم همچین برنامه ای!)
با ویندوز میخوام اینکار بکنم

----------


## Identifier

موراد زیر را امتحان کنید .


ping www.yahoo.com


بایستی خط اول به صورت زیر باشد 


Pinging www.yahoo.akadns.net [66.94.230.39] with 32 bytes of data:


اگر جواب به شکل فوق بود از نظر تنظیمات مشکلی وجود ندارد و ارتباط اینترنت برقرار است .
در غیر اینصورت دو مورد وجود دارد :

1- عدم برقراری ارتباط با سرور
2- تنظیمات ناصحیح DNS

برای مطمئن شده از اینکه تنظیمات DNS صحیح است ping 192.9.9.3 را اجرا کنید اگر جواب Reply بود مطمئنا اشکال از DNS است اگر timeout بود مشکل از برقراری ارتباط با سرور است (البته توجه داشته باشید بعضی از ارائه دهندگان ICMP را Block میکنند)

اما اگر تنظیمات درست انجام شده در مواردی provider های ADSL در تنظیمات خود IP BRAS رو 192.168.0.1 می دهند که شما با مشکل مواجه میشید . شما از رنج IP دیگری برای client ها استفاده کنید به عنوان مثال 


200.0.0.X


و پس از share کردن IP سرور را به 200.0.0.1 تغییر دهید و Gateway دیگر کامپیوترها هم 200.0.0.1 قرار دهید البته توجه داشته باشید که دیگر کامپیوتر ها باید در همین رنج IP قرار گیرند. به عنوان مثال تنظیمات مربوط به TCP/IP کلاینت 5 به صورت زیر میشود :


IP Address: 200.0.0.6
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 200.0.0.1
 
Preferd dns 192.9.9.3
Alternative dns 4.2.2.6


موفق باشید .

----------


## Identifier

> من کامپیوترام شبکه شدند ولی نمیتونو adsl رو بهشون بدم
> چیکار کنم؟
> 
> اینارو امتحان کردم
> آیا نباید توسرور اینارو تعریف کنم؟
> این dns ها از کجا اومدند؟


خیر نیازی به تنظیم این IP ها برروی سرور نیست کانکشن ADSL شما هنگام اتصال  IP های مربوطه را مبگبرد . 

و اینها هم IP های DNS سرور های Global هستند که شما میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید .

موفق باشید

----------


## once4ever

جناب zolghadri از کمکتون ممنونم.
من از رنج ipهای 192.168.100.1 استفاده میکنم.
برای سرور 192.168.100.1 و ماسک 255.255.255.0 گذاشتم و بقیه تنظیمات خالی.
برای کلاینت 192.168.100.2 و ماسک 255.255.255.0 و گیت وی 192.168.100.1 و دی ان اس : 192.9.9.3 و 4.2.2.6 گذاشتم. ابتدا تینهارو با setup a home or small office network و انتخاب گزینه دوم بهم شبکه کردم - خواستم برای سرور گزینه اول رو انتخاب کنم که کنکشن اینترنت و شبکه رو سوال کرد ولی بعد fail داد و نشد!
من تو کلاینت ping کردم و گفت که نمیتونه پیدا کنه و ping 192.9.9.3 اجرا کردم که timeout داد. (منظورتون از سرور چیه؟ دستگاه من یا جایی که اکانت adsl میده به من؟ )
درضمن من از رنج 192.168.0.1 که استفاده میکنم دیگه حتی شبکه هم ندارم!
ممنون که توضیح میدید

----------


## Identifier

ایا شما connection مریوز به adsl را share میکنید ؟
منظور از سرور کامپیوتری است که به adsl متصل است .




> درضمن من از رنج 192.168.0.1 که استفاده میکنم دیگه حتی شبکه هم ندارم!


دلیل این امر موردی است کا در پست قبلی بهش اشاره کردم 

موفق باشید .

----------


## once4ever

وقتی خواستم با setup a home or small office network اینکارو بکنم و گزینه اول انتخاب کردم خودش برام share  کرد. (اگه خودم بخوام بکنم چجوریه؟ )
من هنوز نتونستم اینترنتم و بدم به شبکه جالبه نه؟
آیا از شرکتی که به من adsl میده نباید بخوام چیزی رو فعان کنند؟
آخرین کاری که کردم این بود که ip سرور رو به اولین dns های کلاینتها هم دادم.
طبیعی که 192.168.100.1 واسه هم ping بشه چون وصل شبکه است ولی هیچ کدوم دیگه ping نمیشن
(میشه یک id به من بدبد تا بصورت آنلاین این شبکه رو راه بندازم - بدجوری باهام کل انداخته - )
ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> وقتی خواستم با setup a home or small office network اینکارو بکنم و گزینه اول انتخاب کردم خودش برام share کرد. (اگه خودم بخوام بکنم چجوریه؟ )


در پست دوم و سوم همین تاپیک توضیح داده شده است




> آیا از شرکتی که به من adsl میده نباید بخوام چیزی رو فعان کنند؟


خیر



> آخرین کاری که کردم این بود که ip سرور رو به اولین dns های کلاینتها هم دادم.


نیازی نیست .




> (میشه یک id به من بدبد تا بصورت آنلاین این شبکه رو راه بندازم - بدجوری باهام کل انداخته - )


مطمئن باشید اگر پست 2 و 3 و بقیه موارد مطرح شده را به دقت انجام دهید به نتیجه خواهید رسید .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## once4ever

ولی نشد!
کانکش اینترنت share هست.
مودم من با کابل usb به کامپیوتروصل میشه که اونم share کردم.
کابلهارو بیرون آوردم و ip  هارو تنظیم کردم(سرور: 192.168.0.2 - کلاینت: 192.168.0.3 و 192.168.0.2  gw )
کابلهارووصل کردم- دستگاهها همیدگرو ping میکنند ولی همچنان کامپیوتر کلاینت اینترنت نداره!
یجایی دارم اشتباه میکنم

----------


## once4ever

بالاخره با کمک آقای zolghadri شبکه وصل شد. (البته خیلی وقت پیش)
کاری که کردم رو اینجا میذارم تا اگه کسی همچین مشکلی داشت برطرف بشه:
تنها چیزی که عوض شد این بود که از رنج 200.0.0.1 استفاده کردم و برای dns های کلاینتها هم از 192.9.9.3  و 4.2.2.6 استفاده کردم که جواب داد.
ممنون از دوستان بخصوص جناب   :قلب:  zolghadri

----------


## once4ever

واما یک سوال دیگه
آیا میشه من مودم رو به سویچ وصل کنم و ایندفعه سویچ نقش سرور رو بازی کنه و هرکامپیوتر فقط کانکشن کنه به اینترنت.
یعنی راهی هست که کانکشن بره از تو آدرس ip مودم که وصل سویچ هست برای ارتباط با اینترنت استفاده کنه؟
دراین صورت کامپیوتر سروری وجودنداره که لازم باشه روشن بمونه همیشه.
ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> واما یک سوال دیگه
> آیا میشه من مودم رو به سویچ وصل کنم و ایندفعه سویچ نقش سرور رو بازی کنه و هرکامپیوتر فقط کانکشن کنه به اینترنت.
> دراین صورت کامپیوتر سروری وجودنداره که لازم باشه روشن بمونه همیشه.
> ممنون


این بستگی داره به ارائه دهنده ADSL شما اما عموما این امکان غیر فعال است به خاط کنترل پهنای باند و مواردی دیگر معمولا cuncurrent connection را در Accounting برابر با 1 قرار میدهند و شما اجازه اتصال همزمان ندارید .




> یعنی راهی هست که کانکشن بره از تو آدرس ip مودم که وصل سویچ هست برای ارتباط با اینترنت استفاده کنه؟


بستگی به نحوه پیکر بندی dslam,bras ارائه دهنده adsl و امکانات مودم شما داره

موفق باشید

----------


## sepehr_asemani

Internet Connection روی کلاینت چگونه باید تنظیم شود؟
ممنون.

----------


## Identifier

> Internet Connection روی کلاینت چگونه باید تنظیم شود؟


نیاز به تنظیم Internet Connection بر روی کلاینت نیست و طبق توضیحات فراوانی که قبلا ارائه شده است شما تنها تنظیمات کارت شبکه را برروی کلاینت ها انجام می دهید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## userkhoof

ببخشید اگه کلاینت 1 خواست ادرس ip یک منبع رو شبکه محلی رو پیدا کنه جستجوی را از dns های global شروع میکنه (چون Preferd DNSکلاینت ها رو global ست کردین) یا به صورت default خود سرور ابتدا از Local DNS استفاده میکنه بعد اگه پیدا نشد تقاضا برای DNS بالا سری خودش میده؟؟چون من preferd Dns کلاینت ها رو سرور گذاشتم و جواب میده گرچه اگر فرقی هم باشه در حد nsهست ولی ممنون میشم بگین درست فهمیدم یا نه؟

----------


## Identifier

بله........

----------


## p_frce

سلام.
من میخوام ADSL بگیرم و اونو تو شبکه به اشتراک بذارم.
شرکتی که میخوام ازش ADSL بگیرم دو نوع مودم داره:
USB و COMBO . که میگه COMBO پورت اترنت داره و برای شبکه لازمه.
حالا سوالم اینه که اگه من همون USB رو بگیرم و تنظیمات لازم رو انجام بدم 
ADSL ام Share میشه؟
شبکمون هم به صورت Domain است.

----------


## Identifier

> میگه COMBO پورت اترنت داره و برای شبکه لازمه.
> حالا سوالم اینه که اگه من همون USB رو بگیرم و تنظیمات لازم رو انجام بدم 
> ADSL ام Share میشه؟


اکثر مودم های ADSL این امکان را براتون فراهم میکنند. اما پیشنهاد میشه از مودم Ethernet استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ab_ba

سلام
منظورتون از کانکشن adsl چیه(همان کانکشن کارت شبکه ای که مودم adsl بهش وصله؟)
من برای یک شرکت خط adsl گرفتم مودم هم مودم اترنت هست این مودم به یک کارت شبکه روی یک کامپیوتر متصل شده که حالا آن کامپیوتر به اینترنت متصل هست
آیا برای share اینترنت باید یک کارت شبکه دیگر هم بذارم ؟ این کار را هم کردم و از نرم افزار های کمکی مثل winrout کمک گرفتم ولی اینترنت shar  نشد که نشد

----------


## Identifier

> آیا برای share اینترنت باید یک کارت شبکه دیگر هم بذارم ؟


خیر ، Ethernet مودم را به Hub/Switch متصل کنید و سپس با استفاده از روشی که در ابتدای همین گفتگو ارائه شده است اینترنت را به اشتراک بگذارید و در شرایط عادی نیازی به نرم ازفار های جانبی نیست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## shakiba2211

*با سلام
من نرم افزار NTtacplus رو لازم دارم کسی میتونه لینکشو بهم بده.
shakiba2211@gmail.com
*

----------


## hamid0299

آقا شرمنده یکی نیست خیلی ساده بگه چطوری میشه با یک سوئیچ 8پورتی ومودم adsl چند سیستم هم زمان ازadsl استفاده کنند .
1- مودم باید به کدوم پورت وصل بشه (یعنی شماره چند)؟
2-کامپیوترها باید تنظیم خاصی رویشان انجام بشه ؟  
3- مودم چطوری با کابل usb به سیستم وصل کنم واز adsl استفاده کنم؟
تشکر

----------


## hghyami

خوب، 

بستگى به مدم داره. 

 كارى كه ميكنى اگر Public استاتيك IP ندارى setting WAN رو ولش كن. فقط Local DHCP رو set كن به هر رنگ كه ميخواى. بعدش يك سيم از مدم ميره به switch و كامپيوتر هاى ديگه هم وصل ميشن به switch. فقط اينكه اين ADSL مدم كه ميگى چه marki هست؟؟ چون انجورى خيلى كامل تر و دقيق تر ميشه توضيح داد

----------


## sanaz_mohammadi

سلام.از سايت خوبتون تشكر ميكنم.من تو خونه 1 كامپيوتر دارم.اما علاقمندم كه درباره ي شبكه مطالبي رو به صورت عملي ياد بگيرم.به همين خاطر برنامه ي VMwareرو نصب كردم.ميشه لطفا در اين مورد راهنماييم كنيد كه چطور ميتونم سيستمم رو با يك سيستم مجازي شبكه كنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## asorvb

سلام 
من چندتاسوال دارم :خجالت: 
من یه شبکه13تایی درست کردم یعنی همه رو با سوئیچ به هم وصل کردم خوب شبکه خوب کار میکنه ping می شه .حالا دوتا مشکل دارم 
اول اینکه یه سیستم داغون دارم که نزدیک به 100 متر از بقیه فاصله داره و باید به شبکه وصل شه :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  می شه تا این فاصله سیم شبکه کشید؟؟؟
دوم اینکه همشون باید با یه مودم adslبه اینترنت وصل شن :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
 اگه خواستین در مورد سرور هم منو روشن کنید که چکار میکنه و من باید چطوری سرور دار بشم
البته امیدوارم از سوال اخری از من  ناامید نشین :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
منتظر راهنمایی ارزشمندتون هستم

----------


## persiankeo

سلام
یه مشکلی که من باهاش برخوردم اینکه من بعد از این IP دادنا و به اشتراک گذاشتن  Broadband connection .سیستم دومم نمیتونه از اینترنت استفاده کنه البته این رو هم بگم که من فعلا میخوام دوتا سیستم رو به هم وصل کنم و هر دو همدیگرو میبین یعنی پینگ بینشون انجام میشه و حتی سیستم دوم میتونه IP سایت یاهو رو هم پینگ کنه ولی نمیتونه تو هر browser ی(IE, FF) از اینترنت استفاده کنم .
روشون هیچ پروکسی تعریف نشده و حتی به صورت اتوماتیک گذاشتمشون .
مودم هم وایرلس و روتر چهار پرته که من فعلا دارم باسیم امتحان میکنم .DHCP ش فعاله با اون یا به صورت manual ای هم امتحان شد .
ِDNS سیستم دوم رو هم IP سیستم اول و هم Global DNS و هم local DNS سیستم اول قرار دادم و لی با این حال مشکل حل نشده .
tracert www.yahoo.com رو سیستم دوم عمل نمیکنه ولی گفتم Ping سایت اونم نه به صورت URL ای به صورت IP عمل میکنه !؟
فکر هم نمیکنم که مشکل Firewall باشه . (در مورد خاموش بودنشون الان مطمئن نیستم !)
الان دیگه یدم نمیاد چه کارایی دیگه ای انجام دادم !
ولی اگه مورد خاصی هست که فراموش کردم و یا جا انداختم بگید تا اون رو هم بررسی کنم .
در هر صورت کمممممک !!!
 :چشمک:

----------


## MIDOSE

البته يك نكته ظريف يا يادتون نره كه تنظيمات sharing را روي كانكشن adsl انجام دهيد. وقتي اين كار به پايان رسيد خود سيستم عامل كانكشن ديگري را تنظيم مي كند.

----------


## ekhorasan

سلام
من یه خط adsl دارم که خروجی اونو به یک سوئیچ وصل کردم و چند تا کامپیوتر می تونستن همزمان به اینترنت وصل بشن اما از امروز 21 بهمن به محض اینکه یکی به اینترنت وصل میشه بقیه نمیتونن وصل بشن و خطای 619 میده....کسی میدونه علت چیه؟ (البته بگم که من نزدیک یک هفته ای بود با این سیستم تمام کامپیوترها رو اینترنت دار کرده بود و توضیح اینکه ارتباط با PPPOE برقرار میشه)
متشکرم

----------


## zamani1eng

سلام خسته نباشید
دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## zamani1eng

سلام خسته نباشیn
o,hsjl ja;v ;kl

----------

